# Tom's rail trips #6 - Missouri River Runner - trains #311/316



## siberianmo (Jul 18, 2014)

G'day!

I resumed my rail travels after a brief hiatus with another run along my FAY-VOR-IYTE short-distance route aboard the _Missouri River Runner _from Kirkwood, MO to KCity and return. This one turned out to be amongst the longest ever encountered - but a good time nonetheless . . .

*Trip Report*

*July 16**th**, 2014 *

*Kirkwood – Kansas City – Kirkwood*

*Aboard the Missouri River Runner*

*“The Longest Day”*

*Caveat**: These reports are “memo’s to file” and are intended for inclusion within my foto albums as a record of my experiences – they are not “blogs.”*

*Wednesday, July 16th - #311 Missouri River Runner*

_Amtrak_ train #311 westbound arrived late at Kirkwood from downtown St. Louis where about 75 passengers were waiting to board.

*Weather: *Dry – absolutely beautiful fall-like morning.

*Equipment: *

Locomotive AMD103/PA42 #69

Horizon coaches #54534 - 54513 - 54502 

Amfleet Café/_Business Class_ car # 48178 <at rear>

*Departed *

Kirkwood 10:48 AM *< sked 9:44 – 4 mins late>*

Washington 11:28 *< sked 10:21 –7 mins late>*

Hermann 10:57 *< sked 10:49 – 8 mins late>*

Jefferson City 11:48 *< sked 11:36 – 12 mins late>*

Sedalia 1:06 PM *< sked 12:46 PM – 20 mins late>*

Warrensburg 4:37 *< sked 1:20 – 197 mins late>*

 Lee’s Summit 5:24 *< sked 2:04 200 mins late>*

 Independence 5:42 *< sked 2:20 – 202 mins late>*

*Arrived*

Kansas City 6:02 *< sked 2:55 – 187 mins late>*

*Crew: *Conductor: *Rich – *Assistant*: Adam* - Café attendant:* Debbie *

*Miscellaneous: *

Café/Business Class car at rear of consist with 11 passengers upon departure from Kirkwood (none added /5 off along the way). Boarded first for _B/Class_ took single seat on port side, near rear. 

_Business Class_ amenities: Coffee with unlimited refills along with a free non-alcoholic beverage of choice. I took iced tea (for home). No _USA Today_ – and – free WI-FI unavailable. Clean interior, windows full of water spots. Rest room in the café area of car. 

Foto ops were available but the very dirty vestibule door windows (2) made the clarity a problem for my little _Canon Elph_. My albums are chock full of those scenes over the decades, so for me there really was nothing missed. A shame given the excellent weather and visibility. Some fotos will appear on my web site @ www.trainsrealandmodel.com .

Sat in café area (on/off) chatting with friends.

Freight activity was normal with some very long mixed loads requiring mid-consist loco.

Shortly after departing Sedalia, approximately 1:10 PM, we lost power to the loco. However, all HEP remained functioning. 

At 2:28 two *UP* freight locomotives arrived on scene, #6811 & 6293 – both AC44CW’s, from Jefferson City.

At 3:46 *UP* #6811 departed – made me wonder why two were sent; no one seemed to know. 

It was announced after lash up that the delay would continue because the lead loco did not have a radio console; again made me wonder why a loco would be put on the tracks without one. 

Supposed that #6811 probably had one given it was the lead of the two *UP’s *– perhaps left it to be installed in #6293 – do not really know. Anyway . . . finally got underway @ 4:08 PM but at reduced speed due to limitations of *UP* freight loco.

Some passengers seemed to be rather annoyed at the delay with concerns about this ‘n that whereas the more experienced took it in stride. After all, what can one do other than to occupy the mind with other than negative thoughts?

Some passengers waiting for the now late east bound train (#316) were boarded for the trip to KCity, thru the Wye and then the return eastward. 

Upon arrival in KCity, all waiting east bound passengers were boarded for #316 and were taken on a 19 minute trip through the _Wye_. We passed by the KCity station on a thru track with no stopping.

*Return trip - #316 Missouri River Runnr*

*Crew: *Conductor: *Mark – *Assistant*: Jamon – *Café attendant:* Deb.*

Train #316 departed on time for St. Louis with 8 in _Business Class_. None picked up on the way; did not notice departures as I was in the Café area for majority of trip.

*Weather:* comfortable, dry & cloudy in KCity. 

*Equipment: *Same as above with addition of UP loco #6293

*Departed *

Kansas City 6:22 PM for _Wye_ then thru station for east bound trip *< sked 4 PM – 142 mins late>* 

Independence 7:02 *< sked 4:19 – 163 mins late>*

Lee’s Summit 7:17 *< sked 4:36 – 161 mins late>*

Warrensburg 8:38 *< sked 5:19 – 199 mins late>*

Sedalia 9:08 *< sked 5:49 – 199 mins late>*

Jefferson City 10:15 *< sked 7:03 – 192 mins late>*

Hermann 11:04 *< sked 7:48 – 196 mins late>*

Washington 11:32 *< sked 8:16 – 196 mins late>*

*Arrived*

Kirkwood 12:13 AM *< sked 8:56 – 199 mins late>*

*Miscellaneous: *

_Business Class_ amenities: No newspaper. Coffee with unlimited refills along with a free non-alcoholic beverage of choice. I took another iced tea for home. 

Heard perhaps the most humorous announcement ever on that run – _*“Just found out that our Wi-Fi is not working. So read a book, look out the window or annoy the person sitting next to you. But by all means, enjoy the trip!”*_

Sat in Café car for the duration chatting with friends, crew and a new acquaintance - a retired Australian Army man (33 years) who was a most interesting guy to meet. He is on a rail journey throughout the US and Canada, leaving for home on August 30th.

We all had a fine time chatting about this ‘n that. Made the long, long day/night pass by quicker than normal. *Deb* was her normal delightful self which helped to make it all a good trip.

Because we lost our “window” in departing KCity, several trips to the passing siding were required for passing freights.

Was told that *UP’s* freight locomotives can only attain a 70 mph speed, which for that run would be fast!

Got home at 12:45 AM weary but pleased to log another fine experience on the rails.

*End of Report*

Three fotos accompany this report with a full selection available on my web site - www.trainsrealandmodel.com 

(1) Train #311 arriving Kirkwood, MO with a 4 car consist - one more than usual

(2) UP loco heading up #311 at Kansas City, MO - this lash up continued for #316 back to St. Louis

(3) Amtrak #69 in inoperative condition trailing UP loco


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 18, 2014)

siberianmo said:


> At 2:28 two *UP* freight locomotives arrived on scene, #6811 & 6293 – both AC44CW’s, from Jefferson City.
> 
> At 3:46 *UP* #6811 departed – made me wonder why two were sent; no one seemed to know.


Probably cause the UP guys needed a ride back to wherever they came from! They did not want to drop their loco and then be sitting on the side of the tracks.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 18, 2014)

siberianmo said:


> Heard perhaps the most humorous announcement ever on that run – _*“Just found out that our Wi-Fi is not working. So read a book, look out the window or annoy the person sitting next to you. But by all means, enjoy the trip!”*_


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2014)

Another example of when you're given Lemons you make Lemonade! Nice pics and descriptions, the RiverRunners in Biz Class are among my favorite trains!

Interesting that the return pax were boarded before the turnaround on the Y, sounds like a very good crew!


----------



## Misty. (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't be the only one wishing I could have been on that run, if only to be on board for the trip around the wye, heh (and bonus points that I would have to be off work to make that run  )


----------



## Marylee (Jul 18, 2014)

Treated 31 members of my family to a ride on the Missouri River Runner from Kansas City to St. Louis this morning. I think they all had a great time. Several asked me about train travel and more than one said this was the way to travel! The crew was great but I forgot to check their names as I was just so relieved that I had gotten everyone there on time! ! We head back to KC Sunday morning. Really is a nice route.


----------



## siberianmo (Jul 19, 2014)

For: printman2000 - I'd buy that explanation if not for the UP crew remaining with the lead loco for the duration. Makes no sense to me at all, but that's just me.

For: MrFSS - Glad you enjoyed it!

For: jimhudson - Yes, a top notch crew fer sure, fer sure. Not the first time I've witnessed this.

For: Misty - Just cannot plan for these happenings.

For: Marylee - You must have quite a family! 31 train tickets - wow! How does one become a member?

The crew for #311 - morning train - would have been Mark (Conductor) - Jamon (Assistant) and Gary (Cafe car).


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you sure a UP crew ran the train? The few times I have been on a train with a freight loco the Amtrak engineer was up there with no fright crew.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Aloha



printman2000 said:


> with no fright crew.


And Mahalo ROTFLOL


----------



## siberianmo (Jul 20, 2014)

For: printman2000 - I can only "report" what was told to me by the Conductors for 311/316 . . . Hope you enjoyed the report.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 20, 2014)

What's impressive about this trip? It leaves hell (St. Louis) to cross misery on its way to boredom (Kansas).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 20, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> What's impressive about this trip? It leaves hell (St. Louis) to cross misery on its way to boredom (Kansas).


It looks like that troll "The Duck" is posting under your name Lion!!!!

Most of us know that St Louis is a good place to visit, that the River Runner Route is a nice ride and that Kansas City is a very interesting City to visit! ( but wouldn't want to live there!)

If you want boring visit any small Prairie,Desert,Southern nor West Texas/Panhandle town!

How you gonna keep em down on the farm once they've seen Trenton!


----------



## siberianmo (Jul 20, 2014)

For: Green Maned Lion - as I have mentioned to you in the past - "Don't quit your day job!" Makes me wonder why you would waste your time on anything you have disdain for. Then again, why am I responding?! Hmmmmm.

For: jimhudson - Missouri has what I like, does not mean everyone has to like it. However, the Missouri River Runner route is one I have been traveling on a regular basis for well over 20 years and I hope to continue for as long as health and money permits. Perhaps we will meet up one day - business class of course.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey, in this economy my day job isn't paying too good.


----------



## siberianmo (Jul 21, 2014)

For: Green Maned Lion - My empathy. For when it comes to things economic, this land of ours (presuming you too are a US citizen) is a mere shadow of what once was.

Good sense of humor always goes a long way to ameliorate those rushes of indignation.

Later . . .


----------

